# Excellent jig but short on guide plates



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Holy smokes $1500 seems astronomical for what you get. I don't mind spending money on a good tool, but I could never get on board with this one. I paid half that on a floor mortiser and a premium dado blade. I need to make square mortises for the projects I make, so the FMT and Domino were ruled out right away.

Once you decide to invest in Leigh or Festool tools, it is a slippery slope. I am in deep on my Leigh dovetail jig, and I don't like it one bit. I reach for my Akeda instead (also expensive and no longer made).

I imagine I'll own a Domino at some point (for blind M&T joints), but for me nothing beats integral tenons. If you can make repeatable joints that fit well with the FMT, I bet it will be a good tool for you.

Thanks for posting this review, it certainly helps other woodworkers work through the decision of what to buy for cutting M&T joints.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Earl, thanks for this review. It helps me validate my decision to go with the Domino; it would have made me crazy trying to figure out the intricacies of the set up.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I wanted to say what Willie said, but held off as I didn't want to upset you on that price.
I just kept thinking, "I could get a really decent table saw with dado stack, AND a good mortiser for what you paid for that unit."

I understand you have a need for really precision M&T's, I've looked at your projects and they are just stunning pieces of furniture, but the price of this unit for what you get seems excessive.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I had a similar debate myself in choosing between this and the Domino. I also looked at the Super FMT Jig but didn't like the compromises in quality and it couldn't easily do some of the types of M&T joints that I needed. I ended up going with the Domino and have been quite happy with it. I've recently embarked on a set of six dining chairs and I'm using a router and angled wood blocks to create angled M&T joints which is working fine for me. This is the type of joint that the Domino doesn't do well (it can, just lots of setup and test cuts). I'd love you to re-review this in 6 months and let us know how much you are using it. I've made a lot of projects with my Domino that I otherwise wouldn't have made and I'd be interested to know if you find the FMT equally useful.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

Owning both the domino and this, I can say that I will never use this again; I will be selling mine off soon. Although it works as advertised, the setup is more work than its worth to me. 
One another note, I ordered the Origin Shaper and it should allow me to perform the same function at about the same price point and includes a router in the deal.


----------

